# Vista Registration funktioniert nicht mehr



## bb53 (25. März 2008)

Beim aufstarten meines LP-Thosiba Satellite-Home Premium 32,bekomme ich seit einem Monat die Meldung "Vista Registration funktioniert nicht mehr" das Progr.muss beendet werden....
Alles läuft optimal,inkl.Internet,aber beim abrufen der Mails(Windows Mail)
muss ich immer die Zugangsdaten eingeben um diese zu erhalten.
Wer weiss Rat?


----------



## MrMorse (25. März 2008)

Hm, anscheinend weiss hier (noch) keiner Rat...

Aber:
Warum eröffnest Du zwei gleiche Threads?


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

Damit ich einen löschen kann, was ich auch getan habe. 

So jetzt zu den Problemen. Es geht hier um zwei Paar Stiefel.

Deine Vista Registrierung ist wahrscheinlich geblockt, weil ein dazu erforderlicher Dienst abgeschaltet ist. Da ich aus dem Handgelenk nicht sagen kann, welcher es ist, versuch einfach folgendes:
Über den Explorer die Windows-Updatefunktion aufrufen. Letzten Endes wird hier irgendwann, nach einigen Fehlermeldungen und ggf. Neustarts der fehlende Dienst wieder gestartet und die Funktion ist somit wieder verfügbar. (Zumindest war es bei mir so). Es gibt auch andere Wege, aber dazu muss man wissen, welcher Dienst hier nicht gestartet wird.

Deine Zugangsdaten zum Mailserver würde ich halt mal in den Einstellungen Deines Mailprogrammes hinterlegen. Extras -> Konten usw.


----------



## Bernie Häcker (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das beschriebene Problem habe ich wie folgt gelöst: 1. Nach dem Erscheinen der Fehlermeldung habe ich das Fenster mit der Meldung zunächst geöffnet gelassen. 2. nun habe ich den Processexplorer von Sysinternals gestartet und bin ans Ende des Anzeigefensters der laufenden Prozesses gegangen. 3. Nun habe ich das Fenster mit der Meldung geschlossen. Im Proze0explorer konnte ich nun sehen, welche Anwendung Streß macht - Anwendungen, die beendet werden stellt der Prozeßexplorer in roter Farbe dar. 4. Nun habe ich das Programm Regcleaner (alternativ geht auch das Tool msconfig) aufgerufen und unter 'Startup applications' die betreffende Applikation entfernt. 5. Neustart durchgeführt - das war es.


----------

